# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Optician's Salary/Hourly Wages?

## ncoptician

Out of curiosity and the need to update H.R. info for my company, I am wondering *what the average Optician's salary/wages are on a National Level?* If folks would reply (_anonymously if desired_) with their *salary/wage level*, *State they practice in*, *is it a licensed State or not*, *years of service/experience* it would be greatly appreciated. Also, any other pertinent info would be of great help *IE*... any specialty like contact lens fitting?, retail chain or private practice, is commision offered or a part of the figure given?, starting VS. 5 or 10 years experienced pay levels?, etc., etc., etc.
*Thank you for taking part in this post and maybe this will shed a light on the subject for all of us.*

----------


## PAkev

In my opinion opticians, on a national level are   W A Y   underpaid.
Indeed a good optician has abilities above and beyond helping someone choose good fitting frames and lenses but the prevailing industry demands with a rising presence of third party insurance programs is a good barometer of keeping things in check with reality.

For instance take a modest third party insurance benefit fitting fee of $30.00 and appropriate that to the time and resouces invoved with business operations: Fitting, Ordering, Administrative, Dispensing, Adjustments, Repairs,
Materials (ie. nosepads, screws, temple bar covers, etc.) lease, phones, electric, employe benefits, etc. You will notice the $30 is a bargain to the insurance company or consumer compared to fees paid for other professional services.  My GM dealerhip gets $60/hr. for labor costs and most people don't have a problem paying it because they put high value on getting from point A to Point B. 

More and more consumers are being programmed that buying eyewear can be just as easy as buying any other daily commodity such as a gallon of milk. I'm sure your not hearing  something new or that you already don't understand but as the consumers expectations are lowered, so is the value of those associated with providing the service and/or product. 

Now that you can see many (not all)  are finding a career in opticianry less than lucrative heres my answer to your question........
Here in PA (unlicensed) uncertified opticians are around or under $10/hr.  ABO certified opticians can usually command a few sheckles more in an established dispensary and usually see numbers in the low to mid teens (avg. $13) per hour.

----------


## 35oldguy

Pretty low wages. Depends mainly on who you work for, experience, education, etc. You make the most when you work for yourself or at least have the opportunity to make more. You never make enough working for the other guy.






> In my opinion opticians, on a national level are W A Y underpaid.
> Indeed a good optician has abilities above and beyond helping someone choose good fitting frames and lenses but the prevailing industry demands with a rising presence of third party insurance programs is a good barometer of keeping things in check with reality.
> 
> For instance take a modest third party insurance benefit fitting fee of $30.00 and appropriate that to the time and resouces invoved with business operations: Fitting, Ordering, Administrative, Dispensing, Adjustments, Repairs,
> Materials (ie. nosepads, screws, temple bar covers, etc.) lease, phones, electric, employe benefits, etc. You will notice the $30 is a bargain to the insurance company or consumer compared to fees paid for other professional services. My GM dealerhip gets $60/hr. for labor costs and most people don't have a problem paying it because they put high value on getting from point A to Point B. 
> 
> More and more consumers are being programmed that buying eyewear can be just as easy as buying any other daily commodity such as a gallon of milk. I'm sure your not hearing something new or that you already don't understand but as the consumers expectations are lowered, so is the value of those associated with providing the service and/or product. 
> 
> Now that you can see many (not all) are finding a career in opticianry less than lucrative heres my answer to your question........
> Here in PA (unlicensed) uncertified opticians are around or under $10/hr. ABO certified opticians can usually command a few sheckles more in an established dispensary and usually see numbers in the low to mid teens (avg. $13) per hour.

----------


## CME4SPECS

Pakev, I hope you are kidding about the under $10. My daughter makes $10 an hour babysitting.

----------


## PAkev

No..._Im not kiding about the $10/hr.....since the person recommending new eyewear could have been  the same person selling you shoes in the clothing dept. two weeks ago.  It is not uncommon for some chains here in PA to start untrained folks at or slightly above min. wage.  Your daughter probably takes home more than what some of these places pay their managers._ 
Old guy, I am fortunate enough to be the one to cash the checks and pay the bills.........aka "Self Employed"    But if I had to pay another optician (as in my previous post) anything near what I pay for just the labor to repair my vehicle, I would personally be looking for work with that "Other Guy"  There are so many hidden costs of employing a person that many folks don't recognize as a cost above and beyond their hourly salary rate: ie. Social Security, Unemployment Compensation, Workmans Comp, Health Insurance, etc.     

The numbers I provided are contingent upon a lot of factors but as an average,  are fairly close to the industry norms for our area.

----------


## cinders831

WE have been discussing this at work as well. I to feel sorely underpaid. My starting income was 11.50 five years ago. I became certified shortly after and then I was bumped a dollar an hour after that. I am currently at a higher wage per hour with a monthly incentive bonus based on our gross. I have four weeks paid time off and work for pretty great people. Unfortunately for being the purchaser, optical manager, and generally loved by my pt's I feel horribly underpaid. At this time we are trying to expand and I would love to see our office grow. My office sends us to Vegas (Vision Expo West)every year, or most every, and my bosses really are great. So I grumble and contimplate and so far I am staying happily underpaid. I will tell you that the small things add up, like when boss buys lunch or we get our Holiday bonus, and when they say Good job and thanks, all of its worth it. We are an unlicensed state with a low number of ABO opticians and I feel like an asset to my office. In any case hope that helps and just as a heads up, the little things matter if you cant offer a large wage. Make your people feel valued and you could be amazed as to what they will and can do for you.

----------


## Bev Heishman

PAKEV is correct in his analogy of wages in an unlicensed state.  The average I see for newley certified optician with 2 years experience is $12.25 an hour with benefits that amount to an additional $6.00 an hour if  you are lucky to work 40 hours and they pay for insurance, 401 K, etc. Others are $9 an hour no benefits but some low paid commision. 

However those with degrees, experience and management ability are weighing in at minimum $23 an hour with benefits including 401 K match and profit sharing. The more though you make the more on the shoulders.

Depending where you are located, count on $10 an hour plus commisions. The uncertified I see at $7 an hour to start with increments at .25 & .50 with commisions on certain products. Often they have no extra benefits.  Not a pretty picture.

----------


## Spexvet

I live in PA and work in New Jersey because NJ is a licensed state. A license and a pulse will get you $18 - $20/hr, even with a chain. If you run the doctor's business for him, you can make significantly more than that. :D

----------


## ncoptician

thank you all for the posts... this is a good start.

I agree that we are an underpaid and underappreciated profession. All of the "buy one get one free", "1/2 off", and other retail gimmicks have cheapened our profession. We have become another freebie service in the eyes of the "I want it my way right away", "McDonalds mentality" consumer. The only way I see to combat this trend is to be a PROFESSINAL! Maintian the experience, knowledge and skills required to do your job adequetly and charge people for you services. Free adjustments, screws and nose pads should be for YOUR patients only, charge for outsiders and do the job well. They will appreciate your skills and knowledge and be back again, unlike the horrible adjustments they get from the guy who sold them glasses and worked at "Burger King" the week before. 

There is a reason licensed States make higher wages. They require formal training and continued education hours every year to maintain a license. I am an instructor and speaker for these hours in my state and it gripes me to no end to hear people complain about having to attend these courses. They don't seem to understand or appreciate the education or the higher wages they make because of it. If we were to lose our licenses and all of their salaries were cut in 1/2... I bet they would take notice then!!!
While on this subject, I wish Opticianry was a 4 year degree instead of an associates. We should learn or be taught more business, marketing and management classes as well. A 4 year degree would allow us all to have the $60-80K/year jobs. 

SORRY SORRY SORRY... I will step down from the soap box now and get back to the subject at hand. Again, *thank you for the posts on salary/wages and keep them comming.*

----------


## 35oldguy

You are trying to create an ideal profession. You truly are on the right path.

Education is the key. Respectability will come with more education and true professionals will make what they are worth. But as a profession you must make a committment! 





> thank you all for the posts... this is a good start.
> 
> I agree that we are an underpaid and underappreciated profession. All of the "buy one get one free", "1/2 off", and other retail gimmicks have cheapened our profession. We have become another freebie service in the eyes of the "I want it my way right away", "McDonalds mentality" consumer. The only way I see to combat this trend is to be a PROFESSINAL! Maintian the experience, knowledge and skills required to do your job adequetly and charge people for you services. Free adjustments, screws and nose pads should be for YOUR patients only, charge for outsiders and do the job well. They will appreciate your skills and knowledge and be back again, unlike the horrible adjustments they get from the guy who sold them glasses and worked at "Burger King" the week before. 
> 
> There is a reason licensed States make higher wages. They require formal training and continued education hours every year to maintain a license. I am an instructor and speaker for these hours in my state and it gripes me to no end to hear people complain about having to attend these courses. They don't seem to understand or appreciate the education or the higher wages they make because of it. If we were to lose our licenses and all of their salaries were cut in 1/2... I bet they would take notice then!!!
> While on this subject, I wish Opticianry was a 4 year degree instead of an associates. We should learn or be taught more business, marketing and management classes as well. A 4 year degree would allow us all to have the $60-80K/year jobs. 
> 
> SORRY SORRY SORRY... I will step down from the soap box now and get back to the subject at hand. Again, *thank you for the posts on salary/wages and keep them comming.*

----------


## Jason Carruthers

I disagree that education will increase the average salary of an optician.  It's a simple case of supply and demand.

If there are opticians lined up to take your job at a lower pay, then you are going to have a hard time demanding more money, regardless of how many ABO exams you write, or associations you belong to.

Of the three O's, who makes the most money?

Of the three O's, who has the fewest members?

Same answer.

----------


## PAkev

Another issue:
The consumer asked for it and they not have it........an  EYEWEAR PACKAGE
It's NOT what is the cost of:

Frames + 

Progressive Lens+

Premium Progressive upcharge+

Anti Reflective+

Premium Anti Reflective upcharge+

Transition+

High Index

But how much is a pair of  glasses with all the things I want going to cost me?

While this may work for the #5 Value Meal at Wendy's to fill your belly until the next meal,  It doesn't always work well when purchasing eyewear that is intended to last for the next 2 years.  In other words, it can give the impression "Heres what you get and how much it cost...  because we're too busy selling cheap eyewear packages to discuss the lens features in detail."

The problem I see is that since we now have a plethora of lens products compared to 20 yrs ago, a lot can be missed with value packaging.

----------


## 35oldguy

Then why have a ABO or a NCLE? Why have any standards at all. The consumer does evidently not know the difference unless they get a bad job.

If they all go to the chains or the package places for a lower price why does the consumer need an optician or for that matter a optometrist. If it is strictly suppy and demand why as a consumer do I care to buy a product for seeing important. It is just another product like a gallon of gas.

The MD's make the most $$$ by doing laser surgery. In the future maybe the price for having it done will be much less and people will not even need eyeglasses. Just a thought! A lot of change has happened in the last twenty years or so.




> I disagree that education will increase the average salary of an optician. It's a simple case of supply and demand.
> 
> If there are opticians lined up to take your job at a lower pay, then you are going to have a hard time demanding more money, regardless of how many ABO exams you write, or associations you belong to.
> 
> Of the three O's, who makes the most money?
> 
> Of the three O's, who has the fewest members?
> 
> Same answer.

----------


## Jason Carruthers

35oldguy, you're mixing up a couple of different issues.  I'm not saying it isn't worthwhile to be qualified.  I'm saying that overall, what will determine your salary as an optician will be supply and demand.  Why are companies moving their manufacturing to China?  Because the SUPPLY of labour is HIGH and the DEMAND is LOW.

In the USA, the DEMAND for qualified opticians is LOW because most states don't require companies to DEMAND them.  And because almost anyone can become an optician, the SUPPLY is HIGH. 

Compare that to ophthalmologists.  Higher regulation equals LOW SUPPLY and therefore, HIGH DEMAND.

----------


## tymmerz

> Out of curiosity and the need to update H.R. info for my company, I am wondering *what the average Optician's salary/wages are on a National Level?* If folks would reply (_anonymously if desired_) with their *salary/wage level*, *State they practice in*, *is it a licensed State or not*, *years of service/experience* it would be greatly appreciated. Also, any other pertinent info would be of great help *IE*... any specialty like contact lens fitting?, retail chain or private practice, is commision offered or a part of the figure given?, starting VS. 5 or 10 years experienced pay levels?, etc., etc., etc.
> *Thank you for taking part in this post and maybe this will shed a light on the subject for all of us.*


Hello, I am an optician in an optometry office.   I am the best there is, experienced in all phases, slightly weak in hard cls, i make 19 an hour, no benefits

----------


## Snitgirl

> Hello, I am an optician in an optometry office. I am the best there is, experienced in all phases, slightly weak in hard cls, i make 19 an hour, no benefits


How many years have you worked in the Optical Field if you don't mind me asking?

----------


## ncoptician

> You are trying to create an ideal profession. You truly are on the right path.
> 
> Education is the key. Respectability will come with more education and true professionals will make what they are worth. But as a profession you must make a committment!


:) Ha Ha Ha...WHEW!! I could think of several other things to do as an "Ideal Profession" *Beer taste tester* for one... :cheers:  ...just think of all the free samples and not having to deal with the public.

----------


## drk

My optician is making $18.  Per day.  Just kidding.  Per hour.

----------


## keagles2

Can you say WOW !!!!! Good job.

----------


## Karlen McLean

According to the May issue of Opthalmology Management, the 2004 Staff Salary Survey (national) conducted by The Health Care Group yielded the following results:
For opticians employed less than 2 years: 
Low: $8.00
Average: $13.54
High: $23.08
For opticians employed from 2 to 5 years:
Low: $9.75
Average: $15.37
High: $30.00
For opticians employed more than 5 years:
Low: $10.49
Average: $17.12
High: $31.62

----------


## 35oldguy

And after 35 years what is the pay?!!!






> According to the May issue of Opthalmology Management, the 2004 Staff Salary Survey (national) conducted by The Health Care Group yielded the following results:
> For opticians employed less than 2 years: 
> Low: $8.00
> Average: $13.54
> High: $23.08
> For opticians employed from 2 to 5 years:
> Low: $9.75
> Average: $15.37
> High: $30.00
> ...

----------


## 35oldguy

Good idea!! Your liver probably would suffer. It would be a terrible death!




> :) Ha Ha Ha...WHEW!! I could think of several other things to do as an "Ideal Profession" *Beer taste tester* for one... :cheers: ...just think of all the free samples and not having to deal with the public.

----------


## Snitgirl

> My optician is making $18. Per day. Just kidding. Per hour.


drk,

Is your Optician certified?

If not, would you pay them more if they passed the ABO while under your employment? 

If so, I am curious, what would be the amount (increase) you feel they have earned for their advancement in the field? 

 :Nerd:

----------


## 35oldguy

I have a question. If you have a license or just a ABO certification which is voluntary, is this the only variable you would use to determine how much a person is worth?






> drk,
> 
> Is your Optician certified?
> 
> If not, would you pay them more if they passed the ABO while under your employment? 
> 
> If so, I am curious, what would be the amount (increase) you feel they have earned for their advancement in the field?

----------


## drk

> drk,
> 
> Is your Optician certified?
> 
> If not, would you pay them more if they passed the ABO while under your employment? 
> 
> If so, I am curious, what would be the amount (increase) you feel they have earned for their advancement in the field?


Forgive my obtuseness, but my optician is spectacle and contact lens licensed by the state.  I'd have to ask her if she has ABO certification, but I think not.

As to the pay scale, I think that professional advancement is a plus.  Payscales should reflect that.  I would be more likely to set a standard starting salary for apprentice, then ABO-NCLE certified, then state licensed, then master (forgive me if I got those reversed), assuming it's an employment situation.  I can't be that much more specific, but I would say each step should improve at least 20%.

The bottom line is that with increased education/certification, increased value to a health care delivery team and increased responsibility should occur, be it better decision-making skills or patient care.  There should be a tangible increase in the financial value of the advancing professional, as well, that would justify the greater remuneration.  

Ideally in this world, education should translate directly to higher income, but in reality its higher education-> higher value-> higher income.

----------


## Ed_Optician

In NJ the number of opticians is controlled by the State Society of Opticians who provides the State Board with examiners for the opticians exam.  Fresh out of school with a shiny new license $25/hour was not unheard of.  Add some experienc and $40 is not unusual.  In NY with more licenses given on a regular basis $15-18 is normal and that may move up to $25 or $30 over time
In California I have been shocked by what opticians get paid.  Having 20 years experience and being offered $12/hour is an insult to an optician with experience education and full licensure and certification. Yet when I teach at a community college in this field over $40/hour is not uncommon.  The problem here is a weak opticians society and a strong lobby by the MDs and ODs

Ed

----------


## Aarlan

$40 for a temple bender?!?!?! Unless you're an owner or can walk on water, there is no way to justify that kind of money! (Unless you're a specialty CTL fitter). 

There are many opticians asking 28+/hour Plus Benefits (which they can get at a chain, but they work like rented mules). It is my experience, though, that there is not always a correlation between Licensing status and Ability. I have worked with $30/hour prima donnas fresh from the licensing test who couldn't manage their way out of a wet paper bag with a sharp object and instructions. I have also had the honor of working with competent skilled folks (non licensed) making $12/hour, with whom I would much rather entrust my practice to if I needed to. 

But, as in all professions, Licensing doesn't neccesarily weed out the incompetent...

Q. What do you call the person who finished Last in his Med School class?
A. DOCTOR

----------


## Ed_Optician

In NJ opticians may not fit and dispense contact lenses ...go to their website and check out what they can do, NJ does not go by ANSI they go tighter, NJ does not recognize theABO exam it has its own , NJ's state society keeps the number of licenses down so there is always a demand  so even the chains pay more
Strong license+strong state society= good opticians making good money

Opticians in non licensed states need to learn from this

ED FNAO FCLSA
ABOC NCLC California RSLD RCLD NY Ophthalmic Dispenser

----------


## Snitgirl

> In NJ the number of opticians is controlled by the State Society of Opticians who provides the State Board with examiners for the opticians exam. Fresh out of school with a shiny new license $25/hour was not unheard of. Add some experienc and $40 is not unusual. In NY with more licenses given on a regular basis $15-18 is normal and that may move up to $25 or $30 over time
> In California I have been shocked by what opticians get paid. Having 20 years experience and being offered $12/hour is an insult to an optician with experience education and full licensure and certification. Yet when I teach at a community college in this field over $40/hour is not uncommon. The problem here is a weak opticians society and a strong lobby by the MDs and ODs
> 
> Ed


San Diego Doc's are all "in cahoots" with each other when it comes to paying their employees, don't you think?  :Eek:   lol

----------


## Ed_Optician

Unfortunately California doctors have a strong lobby presence read that as mega bucks spent in Sacremento  to keep the status quo.  Unfortunately opticians in this state are not well organized so we get what is handed to us a mickey mouse fee collection license and nothing more.  If you read the laws of the state MDs and ODs do not really want licensed opticians working for them because there is an exclusion for employees of MDs and ODs.  
Snitgirl :PM me and I will tell you a bit more about my optical background
Ed

----------


## Spexvet

> Ideally in this world, education should translate directly to higher income, but in reality its higher education-> higher value-> higher income.


I think the "value" portion is the key. You must be, and show that you are, valuable to your employer in order to get a high rate of pay.

I know some certified or licensed opticians who are not especially valuable. They bend temples and take orders, and that's about the extent of it, and that's the basis for their pay. Minimum pay for minimum duties. Sure, they get "licensed pay" because they have the education and met state requirements, but it's minimum licensed pay. 

I run my doctor's dispensary. He writes a couple of checks a month, and I do EVERYTHING else. I have made myself indispensible. I deliver profit to him, and do the work for him. And I get compensated well for what I do. When it comes down to it, though, he pays me well *not* because I have a license, but because I am valuable to him.

----------


## Ed_Optician

I have a challenge for readers of this forum.  I challenge you over the next year to advance yourself one level in certification.  If you hold an ABO earn your NCLE, If you hold both get your ABOAC.  Keep advancing yourself andlearning more about your profession

Ed

----------


## Snitgirl

> I have a challenge for readers of this forum. I challenge you over the next year to advance yourself one level in certification. If you hold an ABO earn your NCLE, If you hold both get your ABOAC. Keep advancing yourself andlearning more about your profession
> 
> Ed


Challenge accepted! :Eek:

----------


## Judy Canty

> I have a challenge for readers of this forum. I challenge you over the next year to advance yourself one level in certification. If you hold an ABO earn your NCLE, If you hold both get your ABOAC. Keep advancing yourself andlearning more about your profession
> 
> Ed


I'll take that challenge as well.

----------


## 35oldguy

This is a good post! You hit the nail on the head! Value!





> I think the "value" portion is the key. You must be, and show that you are, valuable to your employer in order to get a high rate of pay.
> 
> I know some certified or licensed opticians who are not especially valuable. They bend temples and take orders, and that's about the extent of it, and that's the basis for their pay. Minimum pay for minimum duties. Sure, they get "licensed pay" because they have the education and met state requirements, but it's minimum licensed pay. 
> 
> I run my doctor's dispensary. He writes a couple of checks a month, and I do EVERYTHING else. I have made myself indispensible. I deliver profit to him, and do the work for him. And I get compensated well for what I do. When it comes down to it, though, he pays me well *not* because I have a license, but because I am valuable to him.

----------


## Ed_Optician

By challenging ourselves, we are improving ourselves.  If we do this right when an employer looks for an office manager, they will look for someone who is ABO/NCLEAC because we have more knowledge than the average temple bender

How many "temple benders" know how to properly compensate for vertex distance?  Can most of us calculate a proper intermediate Rx for some finite distance?  Can we recomend the proper diopter to put on a camera eyepiece based on an apparant viewing distance of 1m?

I also believe that the ABO should limit the number of times that a person may attempt to 3 failures and you are gone.  One of the managers at a local WalMart thought the exam was extremely difficult and took 5 attempts to pass it.  This is one of my reasons for raising the bar for opticians

Ed

----------


## ncoptician

Our State allows 3 chances at taking the Board Exam. This means any parts you took previously and passed do not have to be retaken on the next attempt up to 3 chances. After that you start from scratch again. Again, I think more business, economics and management courses should be required to give Opticians a fighting chance at becoming the office manager especially in the big corps. Too many people in the higher ranks calling all the shots that know nothing about optics or customer service for that matter.

----------


## OAV Girl

The following is from a brochure issued by the Virginia Board for Opticians and the Department of Professional and Occupational Regulations:  Median annual earnings of opticians in Virginia were $30,570 in 2001.  This median earnings amount is based on:  Entry Wage: $18,100.  Average wage: $30,040.  Experienced wage: $36,020.

 "The earnings for an optician will vary based on region of the state where they are employed.  Earnings may also vary based on the industry in which an optician is employed ranging from medical doctor offices/clinics, other medical practitioner offices, retail stores and department stores.  

Source: Virginia Employment Commission, 2003 Publication, 2001 OES Wage Survey Data

----------


## drillmountmaster

I make about 20/per hr.

----------


## Jacqui

> I have a challenge for readers of this forum.  I challenge you over the next year to advance yourself one level in certification.  If you hold an ABO earn your NCLE, If you hold both get your ABOAC.  Keep advancing yourself andlearning more about your profession
> 
> Ed


Done

----------


## GOS_Queen

> I make about 20/per hr.


 
In the words of _Napolean Dynomite_:  

*lucky* !  :D 

Karen   :Nerd:  

ps:  welcome to optiboard !!  :cheers:

----------


## 35oldguy

For your wage or fee what is it you perform that is worth this amount? Would you so kindly tell the rest of us what your job description is?



The new incoming optician should have dreams to raise their hopes for a better life.




> I make about 20/per hr.

----------


## drillmountmaster

I can edge,surface, do my own drill mounts, make $800 sales, I am very good at purchasing for the business (buy low sell high), I come in early, leave late, I can run circles around most people.  And while most people sit around thinking about what progressive lens has the least amount of distortion and why, I'm thinking about how I can take people who are wearing a Varilux Panamic and put them into an Adaptar but still charge them the same amount of money.....and what lab has a special on house brand A/R this month???????   Did I mention that on my day off I'm a Frame Rep!?

----------


## 35oldguy

Great!! Sounds like you are a workaolic!! Good luck! I hope you accomplish your 1st million soon!










> I can edge,surface, do my own drill mounts, make $800 sales, I am very good at purchasing for the business (buy low sell high), I come in early, leave late, I can run circles around most people. And while most people sit around thinking about what progressive lens has the least amount of distortion and why, I'm thinking about how I can take people who are wearing a Varilux Panamic and put them into an Adaptar but still charge them the same amount of money.....and what lab has a special on house brand A/R this month??????? Did I mention that on my day off I'm a Frame Rep!?

----------


## Snitgirl

May I ask how many years of experience you have in the field? Also, do you have any certifications?




> I can edge,surface, do my own drill mounts, make $800 sales, I am very good at purchasing for the business (buy low sell high), I come in early, leave late, I can run circles around most people. And while most people sit around thinking about what progressive lens has the least amount of distortion and why, I'm thinking about how I can take people who are wearing a Varilux Panamic and put them into an Adaptar but still charge them the same amount of money.....and what lab has a special on house brand A/R this month??????? Did I mention that on my day off I'm a Frame Rep!?

----------


## drillmountmaster

four years experiance, no certs......but almost abo/vboc (Virginia boards).....will take in December.....just finished school

----------


## For-Life

In Ontario the opticians generally make around $40,000 to $55,000.

However, there is a lot of demand for Opticians and little supply.

----------


## ilanh

Vision West has recently published their 2005 wage report which lists salaries for opticians with all levels of experience and in all areas of California.  I think that the range that I remember was from $28K to $52K based on years of experience and region.  I could be wrong about the numbers but I think you could ask them to send you the CD on which which information is compiled.

----------


## Snitgirl

I have a CD on the way..




> Vision West has recently published their 2005 wage report which lists salaries for opticians with all levels of experience and in all areas of California. I think that the range that I remember was from $28K to $52K based on years of experience and region. I could be wrong about the numbers but I think you could ask them to send you the CD on which which information is compiled.

----------


## drillmountmaster

I made $500 today selling frames to a doctors office......it took me about 3 hours

----------


## Snitgirl

that's nice.


> I made $500 today selling frames to a doctors office......it took me about 3 hours

----------


## drillmountmaster

it sure is


> that's nice.

----------


## jediron1

Spexvet
I live in PA and work in New Jersey because NJ is a licensed state. A license and a pulse will get you $18 - $20/hr, even with a chain. If you run the doctor's business for him, you can make significantly more than that. :D[/QUOTE]


Well in Western N.Y. I have not found one Doctor (OD or MD ) that was willing to " significantly " pay more for an Optician to run there business. In fact it is quite the opposite. All the doctors I have run across have been greedy money
mongers looking to see how much of that six figure income they could pad away
for themselves and to H-ll with every body else. Now that maybe just here but from what I hear it's like that every where. I have know most of the Doctors in our area in fact have been contacted to run a couple of businesses but the starting pay was demeaning (14.00 per hour for someone who has twenty five years experience) unbelievable!

----------


## Snitgirl

Challange met!  As of Monday, I am now ABOC.  I'll shoot for the NCLE this NOV...one step at a time.  

Thanks for the challenge ED! I appreciate it, especially when the doctors that I work for DON'T encourage it.

P.S.  I am signed up with the NAO as well. Time to get moving and involved!




> Challenge accepted!

----------


## jediron1

Ed_
Optician]In NJ the number of opticians is controlled by the State Society of Opticians who provides the State Board with examiners for the opticians exam. Fresh out of school with a shiny new license $25/hour was not unheard of. Add some experienc and $40 is not unusual. In NY with more licenses given on a regular basis $15-18 is normal and that may move up to $25 or $30 over time
In California I have been shocked by what opticians get paid. Having 20 years experience and being offered $12/hour is an insult to an optician with experience education and full licensure and certification. Yet when I teach at a community college in this field over $40/hour is not uncommon. The problem here is a weak opticians society and a strong lobby by the MDs and ODs

Ed[/QUOTE]

The wage also depends on what area you live in. For instances if you live in Ohio ( Cinn.) and want to move to N.Y. City making the same wage ( lets say 
42000.00 per year) you would have to make 84,000.00 in N.Y. just to match
what you were getting in Ohio, so area and what part of the country your in makes a huge difference. From Career-Wizard.com

----------


## William Walker

I started as a sales associate at Sears Optical in 1998, and worked there for about 2.5 years.  I then went to a small, local chain as a sales associate/consultant to bring up the sales in their lowest selling store.  That lasted a whole 4 months, as I couldn't sit in my car in the parking lot for more than 10 minutes without being mobbed by 3 or 4 of the usual panhandlers working that area.  The whole office was a 'learning experience'.  In April 2001, I found that a doctor I worked with at Sears left to start his own private practice.  I was hired, and for the first 6 months, I was the sole employee.  I had many weeks where I worked until 3 or 4 in the morning.  Staying the night in the back office so I could sleep before patients were to come in for the following morning were not unheard of.  
Now, 4 years later, I just recieved my Florida State license.  I still do a little bit of everything, and I still push myself to be the highest quality employee that I can be.
After our regular commissions, and bouses attached to me being a manager, I will probably pull in close to $50,000.00/year.
The biggest drawback to all this is that at 24 years old, I don't see much of a way to increase my pay substantially without taking on all the stress that is associated with owning an optical.  So, with that being said, I have been working on my plans of opening my own optical in late 2007.

Wish me luck!

Thanks

----------


## Jacqui

Good luck !!

----------


## For-Life

> I started as a sales associate at Sears Optical in 1998, and worked there for about 2.5 years. I then went to a small, local chain as a sales associate/consultant to bring up the sales in their lowest selling store. That lasted a whole 4 months, as I couldn't sit in my car in the parking lot for more than 10 minutes without being mobbed by 3 or 4 of the usual panhandlers working that area. The whole office was a 'learning experience'. In April 2001, I found that a doctor I worked with at Sears left to start his own private practice. I was hired, and for the first 6 months, I was the sole employee. I had many weeks where I worked until 3 or 4 in the morning. Staying the night in the back office so I could sleep before patients were to come in for the following morning were not unheard of. 
> Now, 4 years later, I just recieved my Florida State license. I still do a little bit of everything, and I still push myself to be the highest quality employee that I can be.
> After our regular commissions, and bouses attached to me being a manager, I will probably pull in close to $50,000.00/year.
> The biggest drawback to all this is that at 24 years old, I don't see much of a way to increase my pay substantially without taking on all the stress that is associated with owning an optical. So, with that being said, I have been working on my plans of opening my own optical in late 2007.
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> Thanks


That is one reason why I am getting out of the dispensing business in the next couple of years.

I could war that hard in another industry and make much more.  Better yet, I want to get my Phd and teach, work a lot less and get paid a hell of a lot more.

----------


## Snitgirl

> I started as a sales associate at Sears Optical in 1998, and worked there for about 2.5 years.  I then went to a small, local chain as a sales associate/consultant to bring up the sales in their lowest selling store.  That lasted a whole 4 months, as I couldn't sit in my car in the parking lot for more than 10 minutes without being mobbed by 3 or 4 of the usual panhandlers working that area.  The whole office was a 'learning experience'.  In April 2001, I found that a doctor I worked with at Sears left to start his own private practice.  I was hired, and for the first 6 months, I was the sole employee.  I had many weeks where I worked until 3 or 4 in the morning.  Staying the night in the back office so I could sleep before patients were to come in for the following morning were not unheard of.  
> Now, 4 years later, I just recieved my Florida State license.  I still do a little bit of everything, and I still push myself to be the highest quality employee that I can be.
> After our regular commissions, and bouses attached to me being a manager, I will probably pull in close to $50,000.00/year.
> The biggest drawback to all this is that at 24 years old, I don't see much of a way to increase my pay substantially without taking on all the stress that is associated with owning an optical.  So, with that being said, I have been working on my plans of opening my own optical in late 2007.
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for posting this.  Sad to say, but its a relief to see that I am not the only one out there that thinks of what to do when youre pay is maxed out. 

Besides opening up an Optical Shop, or becoming a Sales Rep, what is one to do when the cost of living keeps increasing?  Work for an M.D.? Does that make a difference, O.D. vs M.D?

----------


## jediron1

Snitgirl]
Thanks for posting this. Sad to say, but its a relief to see that I am not the only one out there that thinks of what to do when youre pay is maxed out. 

Besides opening up an Optical Shop, or becoming a Sales Rep, what is one to do when the cost of living keeps increasing? Work for an M.D.? Does that make a difference, O.D. vs M.D?[/QUOTE]


As I said a couple of posts ago I have not seen or heard of an O.D. Or M.D. that was willing to pay more than $16.00 per hour for some one with twenty years of experience. Now that is around western N.Y. maybe in other areas it's different but I doubt it. OD's will be OD's and MD's will be MD's which means they don't pay well.:D

----------


## Happylady

deleted

----------


## sbrownhall

I would like to know what a full time employee with ABO certification and less than 1 year of on hands experience can expect for an hourly salary in New Jersey. This person is three courses shy of completing an accredited program in opticianry science for an Associates degree. The three remaining classes are contact lens I and II and an 4-month internship working in a practice/retail establishment.

----------


## Spexvet

> I would like to know what a full time employee with ABO certification and less than 1 year of on hands experience can expect for an hourly salary in New Jersey. This person is three courses shy of completing an accredited program in opticianry science for an Associates degree. The three remaining classes are contact lens I and II and an 4-month internship working in a practice/retail establishment.


If the employee has his/her apprentice permit, $12.00 - $15.00 per hour. Probably low end since less than 1 year experience.  Without the permit, less. How valuable is this person to you and your business?

----------


## sbrownhall

Thank You. The person is in the process of getting the apprenticeship papers from the state board. The person is very important since I have a small practice.

----------


## Bill West

March 1960 went to work for three Optometrist. March 1963 asked for good raise, was told just could not do it, wasn't there. Two weeks later found job in Richmond much better pay. Went back and gave two weeks notice. After much discussion they offered me $ 100.00 more per week, I had asked for $75. Told them too late not enough as I was going to make more than that. They got mad let me go 2 hours later with 2 weeks vacation pay. Had wife and three small kids and lived in Bristol, long way from home. Best thing I ever did. If they won't pay you fair. QUIT! QUIT! Plenty out there to choose from. Plenty of Chains needing top class people. I've been independent since 1978 and have opened and sold over 6 stores. I now work 3.5 days a week take 3-5 weeks vacation and still make more than mentioned here. 
GO INDEPENDENT! WORK FOR YOURSELF! Today it's not how you sell, but how you buy.

----------


## chip anderson

Damn: 


 I went independent and I still have to work 80 to 100 hours a week.  Wish I knew what Mr. West was doing right.
Chip

----------


## Jason Carruthers

If an optician wants to make more money, there are only 2 choices:

1)  Start your own business -- This is a double-edged sword.  You take away the ceiling that limits how much you can make, but you also take away the floor that stops your income from going into the negative.

2)  Profit Share -- Convince your boss to give you part ownership of your company.  Then expand into new markets and watch your net worth skyrocket.

----------


## jediron1

chip anderson
Damn: 


I went independent and I still have to work 80 to 100 hours a week. Wish I knew what Mr. West was doing right.
Chip[/QUOTE]

If Mr. West is doing that well good for him but I have hard time believing that story! Maybe it's true or maybe like Humpy Dumpy Mr. West might have taken 
few too many falls. Either way nice story!:shiner:

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *chip anderson*
> *Damn:* 
> *I went independent and I still have to work 80 to 100 hours a week. Wish I knew what Mr. West was doing right.*
> *Chip*


Nothing beats working for your own store, company, corporation or whatever that is your own. 

Rather tighten the belt and be the decision maker than be a highly paid employee that can be kicked out, or sent down the ladder (Peters Principle) without explanantion.

When you are independent you do some things wrong, and you will pay for or you some things right and you rake in the profit.

After all working for yourself becomes fun, a habit and you actually put in more hours than any employee would or could. But every inch your business goes forward is due to something you did right.

----------


## jediron1

Snitgirl
Thanks for posting this. Sad to say, but its a relief to see that I am not the only one out there that thinks of what to do when youre pay is maxed out. 

Besides opening up an Optical Shop, or becoming a Sales Rep, what is one to a difference, O.D. vs M.D?do when the cost of living keeps increasing? Work for an M.D.? Does that make 


I heard this from a number of MD's and OD's who say " Why should I pay an Optician $17.00 per hour with 20 years  experience when I can hire someone with 3 or 4 years or just out of school for $12 or 13 per hour"? I know because I've been down this path, you explain all the benefits and they still look at you and say but I would have to pay $17 per hour and I (MD or OD ) think that is too much, I need that money in my pocket not the Opticians pocket. I have not found one OD or MD in the Western N.Y. area that was willing to pay more than $15.00 per hour. I know of one large MD office (5 sites with MD's OD's and Opticians) that had a sign up in there waiting area 
asking for Opticians starting pay $13.50 per hour. I called and told them I 
was interested but not for the price they posted but for $18.00 per hour and I told them that would be almost $2.00 less then what I make now but I said I would bite the bullet to get back with and OD or MD they said " There head Optician did not make $18.00 per hour and could not and would not pay $18.00 but they said if you would consider $14.00 we would be interested. I said no thanks and told them that was a slap in the face where they said it's $14.00 or nothing I said I will stay where I m at for now.

 Now I talked to another MD who did pay his help very well in fact top dollar but here's the kicker he was a Neurologist who said I witnessed first hand the problem you have when you don;t pay your help a decent wage and he said I did not want to go through that. :shiner:

----------


## 35oldguy

Just remember. I have been doing a lot of that lately! You have the opportunity to make more working for yourself! When you work for the other guy they make the money!




> Nothing beats working for your own store, company, corporation or whatever that is your own. 
> 
> Rather tighten the belt and be the decision maker than be a highly paid employee that can be kicked out, or sent down the ladder (Peters Principle) without explanantion.
> 
> When you are independent you do some things wrong, and you will pay for or you some things right and you rake in the profit.
> 
> After all working for yourself becomes fun, a habit and you actually put in more hours than any employee would or could. But every inch your business goes forward is due to something you did right.

----------


## Bill West

Come on down and check it out. I've said for years "it takes a dummy to fail as an independent retail optician". Be glad to help anyone who wants to try it. It can still be done. 



> chip anderson
> Damn: 
> 
> 
> I went independent and I still have to work 80 to 100 hours a week. Wish I knew what Mr. West was doing right.
> Chip


If Mr. West is doing that well good for him but I have hard time believing that story! Maybe it's true or maybe like Humpy Dumpy Mr. West might have taken 
few too many falls. Either way nice story!:shiner:[/QUOTE]

----------


## William Walker

I received a call from Costco yesterday, and they are trying to recruit me to work part time for about $18.00/hr.  It's not management, any hours over 8 in a day are paid as overtime, if/when I work on Sundays, those hours are overtime (super sweet), and even as a part time employee, I have benefits, 401K (with $500.00 employer matching), $500 school allowance, and full reimbursement for educational hours and license renewal fees.  I'm also told that every 6 months, employees receive a bonus, commonly at this location between $1000 to $2000 for part time employees.

I'm considering it, simply because it would be a super low stress environment, and I'd only be working 4 days/week.  I could use that extra time to really focus on starting my own optical, and not have to make my job my priority 24/7.

William

----------


## Jason Carruthers

> Rather tighten the belt and be the decision maker than be a highly paid employee that can be kicked out, or sent down the ladder (Peters Principle) without explanantion.


Spoken like a true entrepreneur, Chris.  Your words ring in my ear like a perfectly tuned pitch fork.

----------


## chip anderson

Pitch fork or tuning fork?  They are quite different especially in the ear.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Spoken like a true entrepreneur, Chris. Your words ring in my ear like a perfectly tuned pitch fork*.


Try them both amd let us know how it feeels.

----------


## Jason Carruthers

How silly of me.  I should have said 'like a high-pitched tuning fork.'

But then again, being self-employed CAN feel like a pitch fork at times!

----------


## jediron1

Snitgirl
drk,

Is your Optician certified?

If not, would you pay them more if they passed the ABO while under your employment? 

If so, I am curious, what would be the amount (increase) you feel they have earned for their advancement in the field? 

 :Nerd: 

In my experience drk is paying about $2.00 more than most OD's would pay there Opticians. I commend drk for seeing that "you get what you pay for".
Most OD's and MD's don't look at it like that, they only see Im paying he or she how much! I could hire someone else for $3 or 4 less and pocket that money. That is how most OD's and MD's think, I should know I have worked for many of them over the years and the one thing that stands out is they are extremely greedy!:bbg: 


PS: I was working for an OD for about a year and half when he decided that 
it was not working out and let me go. That following week on Monday he drives up in a brand new Cadillac. The receptionist said when did you get that? The OD said: " After I let Jediron1 go I went and got the Cadillac, with 
his salary gone I can afford the Caddy.:shiner:

----------


## Snitgirl

WOW, that is a really sad story.. sorry to hear you got replaced by a car.

----------


## jediron1

Snitgirl
WOW, that is a really sad story.. sorry to hear you got replaced by a car.[/QUOTE]

That is just one story. I have so many more where I and others have been shafted by MD's and OD's I could or maybe I should write a book. Let's see I think I could call it " The Shafting of Opticians, So MD's and OD's Can line There Own Pockets " Little long but it would get the point across! Just my 2 cents!:shiner:

----------


## jediron1

Snitgirl]WOW, that is a really sad story.. sorry to hear you got replaced by a car.[/QUOTE]

Well here's another story. A friend of mine went to interview at a Dr's office after telling him they liked him and wanted him to start on Monday they offered him $4.00 less then he is making now. Well he told them that was unexceptable
and left. He went for another interview with Walmart and they offered him $2.00 
more then he is making now, Go figure! Just my 2 cents! But as I have said before, Doctors don't pay!:shiner:

----------


## Snitgirl

It's a real shame what's happening to this profession and our wages!!

It's not what you know, it's who you know....sad, very sad! :hammer:

----------


## SarahMP584

*I work for a private practice with 4 docs, In CA, I am not licensed but I am taking my ncle in november. I make $9 an hour, but not only do I do glasses, I do prelems as well, like an optometric asst. I DO IT ALL! I made the same amount in NC at a doctor just doing the assisting, no dispensing. SAD huh? I really hope we move to a licensing state. I cant believe I make the same amount here as I did in NC, Especially since the cost of living is so much more. If My fiance wasnt in aerospace we would be in serious trouble. I would have to waitress on the side! Oh, and we do all of our stylings on paper, we dont have computers at the tables, only for billing. But the docs who own the place both have BRAND NEW very nice lexuses...*

----------


## Snitgirl

> *I work for a private practice with 4 docs, In CA, I am not licensed but I am taking my ncle in november. I make $9 an hour, but not only do I do glasses, I do prelems as well, like an optometric asst. I DO IT ALL! I made the same amount in NC at a doctor just doing the assisting, no dispensing. SAD huh? I really hope we move to a licensing state. I cant believe I make the same amount here as I did in NC, Especially since the cost of living is so much more. If My fiance wasnt in aerospace we would be in serious trouble. I would have to waitress on the side! Oh, and we do all of our stylings on paper, we dont have computers at the tables, only for billing. But the docs who own the place both have BRAND NEW very nice lexuses...*



how long have you been in the field, a year? $9.00 seems a bit low for what you are doing.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *I work for a private practice with 4 docs, In CA, I am not licensed but I am taking my ncle in november. I make $9 an hour, but not only do I do glasses, I do prelems as well, like an optometric asst.*


Continue doing you job as good as you are able and quetly look around for another same job that pays more and then leave for better pastures.

----------


## cinders831

It makes me so sad to hear that.  When ever we hire it is so hard to find anyone with experience let alone someone whom could fill in in all aspects of the office.  You seem very well rounded.  I wish you much luck looking for a change of employment.

----------


## jediron1

> *I work for a private practice with 4 docs, In CA, I am not licensed but I am taking my ncle in november. I make $9 an hour, but not only do I do glasses, I do prelems as well, like an optometric asst. I DO IT ALL! I made the same amount in NC at a doctor just doing the assisting, no dispensing. SAD huh? I really hope we move to a licensing state. I cant believe I make the same amount here as I did in NC, Especially since the cost of living is so much more. If My fiance wasnt in aerospace we would be in serious trouble. I would have to waitress on the side! Oh, and we do all of our stylings on paper, we dont have computers at the tables, only for billing. But the docs who own the place both have BRAND NEW very nice lexuses...*


 
I sound like a broken record but I will say it again, OD's Or MD's don't pay. They like lining there own pockets at the expense of all there workers they hire or fire. You said it youself " both have BRAND NEW LEXUSES " that should give you a clue where they want to spend there money. If they had half a brain they would understand that if you paid a decent wage, you could hire compentent help who would more than compliment there practice. But sadly they don't see the glass half full they see the glass half empty! I don't know what course they took in Optometry School but it must have been " How to be cheap with help while you live like a KING " or something akin to that. It's just unbelivable how OD's and MD's think. ME first and the to H_ll with the wrest of you. Sorry for the rant, but I have been burned by too many of these egotistical blow hards who have not the foggest idea on how to run a business and when you come and show them, three years later your called greedy for asking for $1.00 increase in you pay and told your not needed and let go! Just my 2 cents!:shiner:

----------


## jediron1

> It makes me so sad to hear that. When ever we hire it is so hard to find anyone with experience let alone someone whom could fill in in all aspects of the office. You seem very well rounded. I wish you much luck looking for a change of employment.


drk had the solution. He pays his Optician a fair wage, there by insuring that person won't leave and by doing that he keeps his practice running smoothly!:D

----------


## 35oldguy

i WOULD LEAVE THEM!!! They are just plain STUPID!!!

gREED DOES A LOT OF BAD THINGS TO A PERSON!!

Only when they realize that their business is going down hill will they realize what you did for them.




> drk had the solution. He pays his Optician a fair wage, there by insuring that person won't leave and by doing that he keeps his practice running smoothly!:D

----------


## Aarlan

With every response I've read (with very few exceptions) it seems that the best way to be compensated at a far higher level is easy...BECOME AN OD!

If you can't beat 'em, join 'em

AA

----------


## jediron1

> With every response I've read (with very few exceptions) it seems that the best way to be compensated at a far higher level is easy...BECOME AN OD!
> 
> If you can't beat 'em, join 'em
> 
> AA


Ya and at 54 I could also become a nuclear Physicist!:bbg:

----------


## Snitgirl

hummm, form a union? lol





> With every response I've read (with very few exceptions) it seems that the best way to be compensated at a far higher level is easy...BECOME AN OD!
> 
> If you can't beat 'em, join 'em
> 
> AA

----------


## SarahMP584

OH guys it is sooo hard. I have been in the business 3 years now, and I know what I am doing, I learned from the best...I even do billing! 
I found out today that from our sales of varilux, our office won a TRIP TO PARIS....Guess who is taking it?? 
That makes me most angry. 
I will be at this office a year and I doubt I will get a raise, looking at the other people. As soon as I get my cert I am going to look at other opportunities that will pay me for my expertise. The people are nice enough, so it is hard to leave you know? I was offered a position at another OD office for $13 but the doc was a jerk....Keep your fingers crossed for me.

----------


## Johns

SarahMP584,

Tell your future employers what you've told us, and show them the value you can offer to their office.

DRK has the right idea because he knows how expensive training someone is.  Employee retention is the key to a smooth running operation.

In the meantime...

Maybe you shouldn't dismiss the waitressing (or bartending) so readily.

My niece (with a masters degree in education) make 50k+ as a bartender at a place called "The Pig Iron", a barbeque joint.(drk's probably been there).  I thought that was pretty good until I found out she only works 4 days a week, 6 hours a day!!  She does tutoring on the side because she can't afford to teach full time.  How twisted is that!!?  On the other hand, she's smart enough to realize that she could move to a different market and work in the field she's been schooled for, but wants to pay off her school loans first.

----------


## jediron1

> SarahMP584,
> 
> Tell your future employers what you've told us, and show them the value you can offer to their office.
> 
> DRK has the right idea because he knows how expensive training someone is. Employee retention is the key to a smooth running operation.
> 
> In the meantime...
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't dismiss the waitressing (or bartending) so readily.
> ...


 
1. drk does do it right! But sad to say most OD's or MD's only think of them selves and no body else. Like I said most only retain you so long as it does not affect there pocket, as soon as that happens your FIRED!


2. If you can move to another state. My daughter who also has her masters 
teaches and makes (her third year) around 42,000.00, but she has two weeks off for Christmas, a week off for spring break and from the second week in June and till Sept. 6 she has off, so basically she is making 42,000.00 in 9 months not 12. THat's in N.Y. state!


3. For 50,000.00 I would work at that rib place! And back to No.1, most OD's and MD's don't care about retention, I worked for an MD that had a revolving
door every 6 months and his attitude was we can always train another!:drop:

----------


## Aarlan

> Ya and at 54 I could also become a nuclear Physicist!


At opticians wages, we will all be working until we're 90 years old anyway...so by that rationale, you can have your OD license by the time you're between 58 and 62.  By assuming an an almost automatic increase in yearly wages of 30-50K a year, the degree will more than pay for itself...:D 

AA

----------


## 35oldguy

Or... Move to a third world country like I did! The OD's work for you here. The pay may not be as good as the states but when the economy turns around you can make some good retirement money.




> At opticians wages, we will all be working until we're 90 years old anyway...so by that rationale, you can have your OD license by the time you're between 58 and 62. By assuming an an almost automatic increase in yearly wages of 30-50K a year, the degree will more than pay for itself...:D 
> 
> AA

----------


## misunderstood

I work for an OD and make $20/hr.....and I'm not ABO,NCLE or anything other than great at what I do!


> I sound like a broken record but I will say it again, OD's Or MD's don't pay. They like lining there own pockets at the expense of all there workers they hire or fire. You said it youself " both have BRAND NEW LEXUSES " that should give you a clue where they want to spend there money. If they had half a brain they would understand that if you paid a decent wage, you could hire compentent help who would more than compliment there practice. But sadly they don't see the glass half full they see the glass half empty! I don't know what course they took in Optometry School but it must have been " How to be cheap with help while you live like a KING " or something akin to that. It's just unbelivable how OD's and MD's think. ME first and the to H_ll with the wrest of you. Sorry for the rant, but I have been burned by too many of these egotistical blow hards who have not the foggest idea on how to run a business and when you come and show them, three years later your called greedy for asking for $1.00 increase in you pay and told your not needed and let go! Just my 2 cents!:shiner:

----------


## beertv

While I agree in part to your comments about MD's and OD's not wanting to pay for the level of skills that most Opticians bring to the table. I don't think that it is fair to make such wide strokes that makes it out like almost all OD's and MD's are looking to screw the Opticians over. Many don't appreciate just how much it takes to be a good Optician today. Nor do they appreciate just how much profit those Opticians bring to the bottom line, not to mention that they are directly responsible for making sure those patients have a positive feeling about coming to the practice. BUT, there are a lot of OD's and MD's that do pay well, and don't want to see employees coming and going, it is a major pain to bring in new people. I have worked for some that were bad, just plain greedy bad. I have also worked for some that really care about the patients, and care about the employees, and pay a very fair wage. 

If any Optician is not happy with the pay they make, quit, find another job that pays what they want. If they can't find the pay they want then get the skills to do another job in another field that will pay well. I know of a number of people that have changed jobs late in life, and they are very glad they did. I know of one man that at the age of 54 went back to college and got his CPA degree..and he is making more money now than he had ever dreamed of. An Optician friend of mine, who also had his own private Optical store for some 16 years, just closed it down. He moved to Florida and now designs and builds boats of some kind. 

It can be done, so if those of you are not happy with the pay, just stop complaining about how greedy everyone is. The world is full of greedy people, get use to it. If you don't like your life or your job, think it is all so unfair, well too bad, do some thing about it. Make a change in your life that will make you happy.

----------


## jediron1

beertv
While I agree in part to your comments about MD's and OD's not wanting to pay for the level of skills that most Opticians bring to the table. I don't think that it is fair to make such wide strokes that makes it out like almost all OD's and MD's are looking to screw the Opticians over. Many don't appreciate just how much it takes to be a good Optician today. Nor do they appreciate just how much profit those Opticians bring to the bottom line, not to mention that they are directly responsible for making sure those patients have a positive feeling about coming to the practice. BUT, there are a lot of OD's and MD's that do pay well, and don't want to see employees coming and going, it is a major pain to bring in new people. I have worked for some that were bad, just plain greedy bad. I have also worked for some that really care about the patients, and care about the employees, and pay a very fair wage. 

1. Nice name tag beertv!:shiner: 

2. Maybe there are OD's and MD's out there but in Western N.Y. it's not a huge community so every one knows everyone. The point being OD's and MD's 
are know not to pay, that is from experience and from talking with people in the know.:bbg:

----------


## Gloria63

I am Licensed in Ohio and have been doing this for 20 years but only make 11.25 in a private OD office

----------


## jediron1

Gloria63
I am Licensed in Ohio and have been doing this for 20 years but only make 11.25 in a private OD office[/QUOTE]

This is getting redundant! As I have said many times OD's and MD's don't pay, the above is living proof! If there is an OD or MD that visits this board and will refute what I have said I would be more than happy to have a conversation with them. drk need not apply I know you do the right thing and pay your people a decent wage!:hammer:

----------


## misunderstood

I think most people pay according to your skill level.  Not saying that you're not good at your job, but just because someone has been doing this for 20 years doesn't mean that they warrant a high salary.  I've met lot's of licensed opticians who don't know how to make a pair of glasses.  So, if you bring a great skill set to the job you should be paid accordingly, but if not then I mean how much are you really worth?


> I am Licensed in Ohio and have been doing this for 20 years but only make 11.25 in a private OD office

----------


## Johns

If you are willing to work for a sub-standard wage, then that is all (you think)you are worth.  If it wasn't a high enough wage, you would have moved on.  If (and I don't totaly agree) ODs and MDs don't pay enough, where do they find all these folks that are willing to work for them ?

----------


## jediron1

Johns
If you are willing to work for a sub-standard wage, then that is all (you think)you are worth. If it wasn't a high enough wage, you would have moved on. If (and I don't totaly agree) ODs and MDs don't pay enough, where do they find all these folks that are willing to work for them ?[/QUOTE]

If you are willing to WRITE a sub-standard POST, then that is all probable you can think up! If it wasn't a good POST, then you should move on!
See Johns two can play at your little game!:shiner:

----------


## Johns

Jediron,

I won't apologize if my post does not meet your standards.  
I will apologize for not knowing about your "game" (??) Sorry, I've been off the board for awhile and must have missed something.
Here's my point in simpler terms:

If someone thinks they should be making more, it would only make sense that they would seek out an employer that would be willing to pay them accordingly.  If that employer doesn't exist, then you can't say they are  "worth" it.

I know of many opticians that pass up $18+an hour to work for about the same amount as Gloria63 is making.  They want the slower pace, the better (non-retail) hours, and the more professional work environment that (some) private ODs offer. In the end, it is their decision as to what they are willing to work for, not the OD or MDs.  If they're not satisfied with the wage, they can always move on.

----------


## finklstiltskin

If I have already posted on this thread, forgive me (What can I say? College destroyed my short-term memory - lol).  I am an apprentice optician in Little Rock, Arkansas with 5 years experience (off-again, on-again, so not the full 5 years of optical experience).  I make $10.50 per hour plus commission (on a strange commission scale, not a true percentage).

----------


## ilanh

I pay my optician $15/hour plus 10% of net income.  They make between 45 and 50K as a minimum.  Most people think this is pretty good but I still haven't found a really great optician that I can be thrilled with.

----------


## jediron1

ilanh
I pay my optician $15/hour plus 10% of net income. They make between 45 and 50K as a minimum. Most people think this is pretty good but I still haven't found a really great optician that I can be thrilled with.[/QUOTE]

At least in Western N.Y. they don't pay, reread my post in #102. I know a lot of good Opticians that have been beaten down by the doctors that they just give up and Work for places like Sears and Sams club that will pay $20 to $25 per hour because they are looking for help and will pay but who wants to work there? Caught in between! Just my 2 cents :Rolleyes:

----------


## Ladyoptician

Hello Billy,

I, personally, am glad that I am in a state that requires licensing and don't mind going to my ce hours, by the way, I have spent several of those listening to YOU! I worked hard to get my license and am very proud of my accomplishment and don't mind learning more every year. My only gripe is it seems like the same stuff every year. I don't feel like I walk out of 8 hours knowing any more than when I got there as far as NC Laws or spectacles goes. I did just start a new job after 3 years of staying at home. Getting to salary: With 8 years experience behind me, NC State licensed and NCLE certified, my starting wage is 30,000 a year at 36 hours a week, with full benefits. 

I also do agree with you on the curriculum covering more areas of this field. I believe the lack of respect and professionalism is partially due to the laxness of employers and employees. I set a high standard for myself, my image, and my abilities as an optician to gain respect and loyalty of my patients. If I went to work everyday in a pair of blue jeans and a t shirt, I don't think I would gain much trust from my patients! Image has a lot to do with it! Sorry, I will get off my soapbox now! 


I also wanted to add that at my previous office, and I'm not sure if this is the case in most offices, that with 3 to 4 doctors on staff everyday with usually full schedules, our optical department pulled in twice as much profit as the doctors and contact lens sales combined. You would think that, in itself, would command some respect and recognition, but it mostly went unnoticed and unmentioned. Not sure what the ratio will be at the new office as it is in a smaller community with only one od.  






> thank you all for the posts... this is a good start.
> 
> I agree that we are an underpaid and underappreciated profession. All of the "buy one get one free", "1/2 off", and other retail gimmicks have cheapened our profession. We have become another freebie service in the eyes of the "I want it my way right away", "McDonalds mentality" consumer. The only way I see to combat this trend is to be a PROFESSINAL! Maintian the experience, knowledge and skills required to do your job adequetly and charge people for you services. Free adjustments, screws and nose pads should be for YOUR patients only, charge for outsiders and do the job well. They will appreciate your skills and knowledge and be back again, unlike the horrible adjustments they get from the guy who sold them glasses and worked at "Burger King" the week before. 
> 
> There is a reason licensed States make higher wages. They require formal training and continued education hours every year to maintain a license. I am an instructor and speaker for these hours in my state and it gripes me to no end to hear people complain about having to attend these courses. They don't seem to understand or appreciate the education or the higher wages they make because of it. If we were to lose our licenses and all of their salaries were cut in 1/2... I bet they would take notice then!!!
> While on this subject, I wish Opticianry was a 4 year degree instead of an associates. We should learn or be taught more business, marketing and management classes as well. A 4 year degree would allow us all to have the $60-80K/year jobs. 
> 
> SORRY SORRY SORRY... I will step down from the soap box now and get back to the subject at hand. Again, *thank you for the posts on salary/wages and keep them comming.*

----------


## Ladyoptician

NO,No, No!  I swore I would never take another test as long as I live!!LOL!  I hold the NCLE and I'm scared of the ABO!!  but I'll try..... :Rolleyes: 






> I have a challenge for readers of this forum. I challenge you over the next year to advance yourself one level in certification. If you hold an ABO earn your NCLE, If you hold both get your ABOAC. Keep advancing yourself andlearning more about your profession
> 
> Ed

----------


## Ladyoptician

Don't sweat the NCLE if you have already past the ABO, I hear it's easier!  Does being ABO certified exempt you from any portion?  I know the NCLE does on the ABO.... :Confused: 






> Challange met!  As of Monday, I am now ABOC.  I'll shoot for the NCLE this NOV...one step at a time.  
> 
> Thanks for the challenge ED! I appreciate it, especially when the doctors that I work for DON'T encourage it.
> 
> P.S.  I am signed up with the NAO as well. Time to get moving and involved!

----------


## jediron1

Ladyoptician
NO,No, No! I swore I would never take another test as long as I live!!LOL! I hold the NCLE and I'm scared of the ABO!! but I'll try..... :Rolleyes: [/QUOTE]

Don't worry the ABO is a MICKEY MOUSE exam and so is the NCLE. They are just entrance level completence tests nothing more! :Cool:

----------


## Ladyoptician

Oh good!  I might as well add a few more letters after my name, I already have to accumulate ce hours because of my license and my office will pay all testing and  renewal fees!

----------


## Bill West

Chip;
J.Paul Getty once said something I have never forgotten."Most people are too busy working to get rich". He also said " If you can count your money, you are not wealthy". We are made to believe that we have to be open 24/7 to get it all. I never wanted it all, just enough. I have never seen anybody as competition, I don't compete, I just do business my way. I have always tried to appeal to the customer and give them my best. This leads to a lot of word of mouth business, 8 out of 10. It also leads to customer loyalty, not much left these days. Also I think it is a mistake to do in house edging, quit it in 1976. If you can sell 1 or 2 more pairs of glasses just by taking the time you will net much more than if you spend the same time "edging". I have been blessed with much more then I ever needed. I have found that people will come to you when you are there. I honestly do as much in 3.5 days as I did in 5 days.Only been in this shop 7 years. Opened it to have something to do. Been in it over 45 years and still LOVE IT!
Bill West: TBDOA - IWFMO - NPOBSH
LDO,VA - LDO,NC - Former ABO - NCLE 
Past President North Carolina Opticians Assoc. 83/84
QUOTE=chip anderson]Damn: 


I went independent and I still have to work 80 to 100 hours a week. Wish I knew what Mr. West was doing right.
Chip[/QUOTE]

----------


## Lynne

> Forgive my obtuseness, but my optician is spectacle and contact lens licensed by the state. I'd have to ask her if she has ABO certification, but I think not.
> 
> As to the pay scale, I think that professional advancement is a plus. Payscales should reflect that. I would be more likely to set a standard starting salary for apprentice, then ABO-NCLE certified, then state licensed, then master (forgive me if I got those reversed), assuming it's an employment situation. I can't be that much more specific, but I would say each step should improve at least 20%.
> 
> The bottom line is that with increased education/certification, increased value to a health care delivery team and increased responsibility should occur, be it better decision-making skills or patient care. There should be a tangible increase in the financial value of the advancing professional, as well, that would justify the greater remuneration. 
> 
> Ideally in this world, education should translate directly to higher income, but in reality its higher education-> higher value-> higher income.


Can I work for you please?  I have been in opticianry for 18 yrs, ABO, 
NCLE, State Licensed, and make $17.74 an hour - my powers that be gave us 61 cents an hour increase when we became NCLE/State Licensed!  And they call it generous!:drop: I think at least $1.00 would have been nice, but, maybe just getting greedy in my old age!  Sure like your idea of 20% tho!!!:cheers:

----------


## Ed_Optician

Unfortunately there is not always a direct correlation between professional advancement and suitable increases in pay.  Of course there should be merit pay for increasing skills and ability but there should also be increases of several thousand $ per year for professional advancement/licensure.  According to the ABO website certified opticians should make at least 8K per year more than an unlicensed equivalent.  In my opinion there should not be any unlicensed practicioners past their first year.

Ed

----------


## jediron1

*drk said:*
_Forgive my obtuseness, but my optician is spectacle and contact lens licensed by the state. I'd have to ask her if she has ABO certification, but I think not._

_As to the pay scale, I think that professional advancement is a plus. Payscales should reflect that. I would be more likely to set a standard starting salary for apprentice, then ABO-NCLE certified, then state licensed, then master (forgive me if I got those reversed), assuming it's an employment situation. I can't be that much more specific, but I would say each step should improve at least 20%._

_The bottom line is that with increased education/certification, increased value to a health care delivery team and increased responsibility should occur, be it better decision-making skills or patient care. There should be a tangible increase in the financial value of the advancing professional, as well, that would justify the greater remuneration._ 

_Ideally in this world, education should translate directly to higher income, but in reality its higher education-> higher value-> higher income._


_Too bad most OD's and MD's don't see it your way. Your a good man drk._
_Most OD's and MD's feel that they can go get another one (person to fill the roll as optician) off the street and have them do what the Optician does. There is no respect for the Opticians here (western N.Y.)._
_That is why most good Opticians I know have gone to places like Sam's, Sears, BJ's, J.C.Penney's ect.ect. because they can get what there worth at those places where the MD and OD offices flat out refuse to pay more than_ 
_17.00 per hour where as the above named places will go as high as 25-27 per hour to fill there need. Doctors (and I use that term loosely) on the other hand just say, there only opticians they are only going to get xx amount of money and thats all. I had one MD tell a group of his staff me included that he made the money by doing surgery and no one worked harder than him and he was not going to pay others more than what they were getting. Even_ 
_though the staff and opticians is what made that practice run. It must be ingrained when there in school, screw your staff and stuff your pockets with as much money as possible and don't worry about the staff. Just my 2 cents_

----------


## 35oldguy

Maybe the MD's that feel this way should stick to what they do best! Surgery is where they make there money. Get out of the optical business and let those that perform this task do it to the best of their ability and get paid for it!


I know a OD a brother of a school mate of mine that has this terrible attitude. When his employees ask for raises just gets rid of them and start the process all over. Not a very kind way of doing business!!!!

----------


## Ed_Optician

It is not just the private practice ODs and MDs who play that game.  In reality keeping constant turnover of personnel is not good for a practice.  Constantly training newbies is not a good thing....more mistakes occur resulting in more redos, more redos mean more delays leading to unhappy customers/patients.  Training new personnel also may lead to billing hassles as well slowing down the process and having more redos/rebills due to errors

Chain stores are also guilty of this  They want new people to learn how to do their job the company way.  They offer an earn as you learn program inccreasing pay as you learn new lab skills.  After the 3 step process you are maxxed out   This is not hearsay I experienced it with LENSSHAFTERS
Tuition remission was the straw that broke the camels back for them.  They offered a tuition remission program for those ing an optical AAS program  25%if you got a C 50% if you got a B and 75% if you got an A in ophthalmic courses.  Three days after I submitted 18 credits of A grade course work I was canned

Ed

----------


## 35oldguy

Many busineses in all walks of life tend to pay women/ men less money knowing that their income supplements the breadwinner! I think that this happens a lot in MD/OD offices and I believe that if this is their way of thinking they should be shot!!!

----------


## shellrob

How do you put a price tag on an employee that is Licensed and serves as the offices only Optician, does the janitorial work, lab work, insurance billing, supply ordering, answering of the phones and scheduling, of course dispensing and troubleshooting, etc. I don't think it's possible.

----------


## Johns

Don't jump to conclusions about ODS wages. They're not All rolling in the dough.

 I recently interviewed 6 ODs for a new location. All of them work at chain stores, and all were looking to get out ASAP.  Four of them have college loans they are paying off, but said they were having a difficult time making it because the chain stores restricted their ability to work more than one job.    Five of them  are subcontracting to ODs that were the main contract holders for the chain locations. One was being paid $200 per day, although she was seeing over 35 patients a day! Ironically, rather than work the chains themselves, the contract holder ODs are all in private practices in other parts of the city.

----------


## Alteaon

I have been an optician for six years, three of those yrs as an ABOC optician. I make 11.39 an hour.  Our raises are based on our skill, and I am earning the higher end of this spectrum.

Our company will reimburse us for continuing education costs for classes, but not for our travel there, unless we are being sent for work. In the case of my going to Vision Expo West, I paid for my entire trip out of pocket. 75 % of my classes I took will be reimbursed.

Although I enjoy my job, and my coworkers, I do feel underpaid. However, it is important to bear in mind that as a whole, no one from any occupation makes what could be considered standard in this town.

----------


## RYoung9244

I have a B.S. in Biology from the University of Georgia, and my goal is to become an Optometrist, so I am in the process of applying to Optometry school. In the meantime, I had some experience with Wal-Mart, then worked with an OD as their tech and right hand man.. I had a short term goal of getting my license in the state of Georgia, and I got it, and now I am job hunting... 

I got an offer for $23 an hour. :D Tried to get $25.

----------


## AdmiralKnight

Heh, well now that this topic has been risen from a 2 year slumber, I've got to ask, are these wages still fairly accurate? If so, it seems like Opticians in the states are grossly under payed. Locally, an Optician averages about $17 to $19 an hour, while those with contacts fair a bit better at around $22-$25/h. There's some wiggle there, obviously, depending on experience etc. Of course, we're not over-populated with licenses either. As of 2000 there were only 173 opticians in NS, 26 of those also having their contacts. Now that number has gone up, but I doubt we've topped 200 yet, there were only 3 in my class four years ago, and one didn't pass the board exams heh.

----------


## gemstone

> Chip;
> Also I think it is a mistake to do in house edging, quit it in 1976.


I made a visit once to Bill. He was in King NC at that time. It was a pleasant visit. We sat and talked for an hour or two. I ask why he did not edge in house. His reply: He did not have time. :D  Thanks Bill for taking the time for the visit.

Seriously, the biggest factor in what an optician is paid , is if it is a licenses state or not. If you live and work in a non licenses state, make a change.

----------


## Optowoman

:Confused:  Why isn't this posted in the professionals forum? We are all professionals, right?

----------


## chip anderson

I don't really think license has anything to do with it.  Depends on what an optician is worth and how "Optician" is defined.   I would say one is worth about $500.00 a week and if the store is making a profit 10% of gross.

Some worth a lot more and some not worth near that much.

Chip

----------


## DRAINGE1

I'm ABO, and NCLE certified, and taking my state board in a few days. 
I am currently at 13+comm. By November, i will be at 19+comm. 

At CE hours, we have been told no Optician should work for under 23/hr. Hmm.... Wouldn't that be nice for us newcomers to start out at.

----------


## Alteaon

I now work for a private practice, and my pay has improved. With this pay increase, my motivation has increased. I want to make damn sure I'm earning what I make, not sitting on my butt just letting it happen. I am happy w/ the amount I make.

It would be grand if we could all make 23.00/hr, but I don't honestly know that many opticians who really do make that much money, unless they own thier own joint or close to it. I think it also has to do with what kind of company you work for, how large they are, ect...as well as other benefits that may not be monetary.....

I think part of it is not wanting to pay someone tons more than they are worth. You don't have to give raises, but you can't take money away. It's a matter of proving oneself that you are worth more..

----------


## Daylilly

I'm reading through these posts on wage and education and wondering - what keeps folks in the optical industry - besides the sky high wages and fab perks.....(HA-HA)...
    I worked for 27 years in the optical industry for an (no names) optical 'chain'.  From the lab, to business office, to retail dispenser, to store manager.  Along the way I became ABO certified (non company sponsered and not state required), and completed a 4-yr. degree in General Studies with Business as the major.  Long story short, I burned out in the field and last May quit my job.  Now, the company I used to work for has hired me as a consultant to teach folks in the company optics.  And folish me (I really do love optics - and more than that the patients I can help) I took the position for not enough money!  Aren't all consultants supposed to get moochos buckaroonoos?  But I digress.  What keeps you from burning out?  Did I miss the mark by not finding a good private doc to work with?

----------


## Andrew Weiss

> Why isn't this posted in the professionals forum? We are all professionals, right?


When this thread started, there was no professional forum.

Maybe there's a benefit in giving the general public an opportunity to read how much (or little) we earn -- especially those folks who feel they are being grossly overcharged for their eyeglasses.

----------


## gemstone

> I don't really think license has anything to do with it. Depends on what an optician is worth and how "Optician" is defined. I would say one is worth about $500.00 a week and if the store is making a profit 10% of gross.
> 
> Some worth a lot more and some not worth near that much.
> 
> Chip


Maybe.  I still got to believe in licenses states they make a lot more.

----------


## HarryChiling

You think you got it bad, what about those poor auto workers:

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5i...Q85jAD8S54VIG0

$75.86 an hour.  How's a man to feed a family on that. :hammer:

----------


## cocoisland58

> I don't really think license has anything to do with it. Depends on what an optician is worth and how "Optician" is defined. I would say one is worth about $500.00 a week and if the store is making a profit 10% of gross.
> 
> Some worth a lot more and some not worth near that much.
> 
> Chip


 
Agree. In an unliscensed state it's about experience.  30 years in the business and I am at the top of the pay scale but I am fortunate that someone thinks I am worth that much. I don't get a profit share but I have great benefits, and I respect the people I work for. If I left this job I wouldn't get half what I am making anywhere else. So wages very often  depend on the fact that you succeed in making yourself indispensable.

----------


## optigrrl

> You think you got it bad, what about those poor auto workers:
> 
> http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5i...Q85jAD8S54VIG0
> 
> $75.86 an hour. How's a man to feed a family on that. :hammer:


 
Wow.

----------


## bhess25

ok so ohio is a license state and all of the newly licensed opticians where i work are making well over 15.00 and hour the minute they get thier licenses...we have one lady thats been a licensed optician for 17 years and shes banking over 20.00 an hour, and when i say well over i mean like in the high 20's to low 30's!!

----------


## 35oldguy

> You think you got it bad, what about those poor auto workers:
> 
> http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5i...Q85jAD8S54VIG0
> 
> $75.86 an hour. How's a man to feed a family on that. :hammer:


Wow! I am moving to Detroit next week! The family can stay put. Maybe in a few short years I will have a nice pension too!

----------


## jeffsoptical

Unfortunately most Doctors do not pay opticians what they are worth.  As far as getting $75 a hour for an optician, it's not going to happen.  The best way to get paid right is to open your own optical retail store

Jeff:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## chip anderson

My secretary makes in the Low 20's to the Low 30's and she doesn't have a license.
It's what _you_ are worth not what some union (license) says you are worth!

Chip

----------


## 35oldguy

> My secretary makes in the Low 20's to the Low 30's and she doesn't have a license.
> It's what _you_ are worth not what some union (license) says you are worth!
> 
> Chip


Chip:

You an I think alike! Experience and know how is the most important!

Anyone can buy a license!

----------


## edKENdance

I make about 35 based solely on my good looks.

----------


## optigrrl

> I make about 35 based solely on my good looks.


Too bad you're married. (JK!)

----------


## edKENdance

> Too bad you're married. (JK!)


Technically yes but only for about 26 more days.

:cheers:

----------


## kodorovski

> And after 35 years what is the pay?!!!


wow... in my country... an optician not payed that much

----------


## Optowoman

Didn't think of it that way.  Good point Andrew.

----------


## 35oldguy

> wow... in my country... an optician not payed that much


 
How much is that?

----------


## Dannyboy

Florida licensed optician:
Chains $16-$22 per hour excludes spiff
Private Optician 15-20
Private OD $10-$ 22 (manager)
Private MD group 20-30
Private MD solo 20-25
owner: 1 store 50k to 120K

What do other Fl. licensed opticians think....?

----------


## Johns

> Florida licensed optician:
> Chains $16-$22 per hour excludes spiff
> Private Optician 15-20
> Private OD $10-$ 22 (manager)
> Private MD group 20-30
> Private MD solo 20-25
> owner: 1 store 50k to 120K
> 
> What do other Fl. licensed opticians think....?


When I graduated from HCC, and passed the Fla board in 1985, I was offered a starting wage of 13.50 an hour, working for a chain store.  I missed my family, so I moved back to Ohio, got a license there, and was paid the high wage of 8.50 per hour.

----------


## chip anderson

Jeeze guys, I haven't worked for those type slave wages since 1960 (and I'm not talking adjusted for inflation).  Hell if you'll work that cheap, I could sure use some help.

Chip

----------


## edKENdance

Chip!  Prepare my Visa.  I'll work for you for 40 grand.

That's only 41,000 American


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH

----------


## Johns

> Jeeze guys, I haven't worked for those type slave wages since 1960 (and I'm not talking adjusted for inflation). Hell if you'll work that cheap, I could sure use some help.
> 
> Chip


Chip, that was back in 1985!  That's when I made $8.50.

Today, I own my own place and am making well over $9.00 an hour!:cheers:

----------


## optigrrl

I found out recently that you can start out as a stock clerk at Target for $11.00/hr - and you don't have to work in the optical department. Ever.

----------


## Johns

> I found out recently that you can start out as a stock clerk at Target for $11.00/hr - and you don't have to work in the optical department. Ever.


...unless you screw up really, really bad, tehn they send you to optical!:D

----------


## optigrrl

LOL!!! That's funny!

----------


## 35oldguy

> I found out recently that you can start out as a stock clerk at Target for $11.00/hr - and you don't have to work in the optical department. Ever.


What is really sad that the pay scale for entry level opticians is lower than a store clerk with little or no education!

----------


## Bill West

they pay $11 hr plus a five dollar add on for your license to start.

----------


## Bill West

> Chip, that was back in 1985! That's when I made $8.50.
> 
> Today, I own my own place and am making well over $9.00 an hour!:cheers:


Glad you finally got a raise.:D
I think you are over paid.

----------


## Johns

> Glad you finally got a raise.:D
> I think you are over paid.


Yeah, but my lifestyle doesn't seem to have improved much.
Back then, I drove a new car, today I'm tooling around in a 1999 Windstar.
:hammer:

----------


## chip anderson

Actually I think my first job in the optical business paid $1.05 an hour + a nickel more for nights. First job in contacts, $1.25. First job period $.65 hr.
Second year I worked, my home room teacher quit teaching because I made more money than he did, had four jobs + school.

chip

----------


## 35oldguy

Chip:

How many years ago was that? I bet those wages were worth more than todays!

----------


## icu2gel58

A *licensed* Optician in Florida should be making close to or $30.00 per hour... That seems to be the going rate. I work for 2 different companies and that is what I make. Salaries are creeping up every year due to the low volume of people becoming Licensed.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> A *licensed* Optician in Florida should be making close to or $30.00 per hour... That seems to be the going rate. I work for 2 different companies and that is what I make. Salaries are creeping up every year due to the low volume of people becoming Licensed.


In Texas which is non-licensed and making less than half that with 10 years experience. :cry:  :Confused:  :cry: :( :cry:

----------


## William Walker

Hey all, long time no speak.
I think icu2gel58 is right if you average newer, hourly wage employees with veteran and management salaried employees.  When opticians of mine get offers to move to competing companies, they usually throw around a $27.00ish/hr wage to start.  I haven't lost an optician yet!

----------


## Metronome

> Pakev, I hope you are kidding about the under $10. My daughter makes $10 an hour babysitting.


Delete.

----------


## Metronome

> $40 for a temple bender?!?!?! Unless you're an owner or can walk on water, there is no way to justify that kind of money! (Unless you're a specialty CTL fitter). 
> 
> There are many opticians asking 28+/hour Plus Benefits (which they can get at a chain, but they work like rented mules). It is my experience, though, that there is not always a correlation between Licensing status and Ability. I have worked with $30/hour prima donnas fresh from the licensing test who couldn't manage their way out of a wet paper bag with a sharp object and instructions. I have also had the honor of working with competent skilled folks (non licensed) making $12/hour, with whom I would much rather entrust my practice to if I needed to. 
> 
> But, as in all professions, Licensing doesn't neccesarily weed out the incompetent...
> 
> Q. What do you call the person who finished Last in his Med School class?
> A. DOCTOR


Delete.

----------


## Metronome

> I think the "value" portion is the key. You must be, and show that you are, valuable to your employer in order to get a high rate of pay.
> 
> I know some certified or licensed opticians who are not especially valuable. They bend temples and take orders, and that's about the extent of it, and that's the basis for their pay. Minimum pay for minimum duties. Sure, they get "licensed pay" because they have the education and met state requirements, but it's minimum licensed pay. 
> 
> I run my doctor's dispensary. He writes a couple of checks a month, and I do EVERYTHING else. I have made myself indispensible. I deliver profit to him, and do the work for him. And I get compensated well for what I do. When it comes down to it, though, he pays me well *not* because I have a license, but because I am valuable to him.


Delete.

----------


## Metronome

> I can edge,surface, do my own drill mounts, make $800 sales, I am very good at purchasing for the business (buy low sell high), I come in early, leave late, I can run circles around most people. And while most people sit around thinking about what progressive lens has the least amount of distortion and why, I'm thinking about how I can take people who are wearing a Varilux Panamic and put them into an Adaptar but still charge them the same amount of money.....and what lab has a special on house brand A/R this month??????? Did I mention that on my day off I'm a Frame Rep!?


Delete.

----------


## Metronome

> Thanks for posting this…. Sad to say, but it’s a relief to see that I am not the only one out there that thinks of what to do when you’re pay is maxed out. 
> 
> Besides opening up an Optical Shop, or becoming a Sales Rep, what is one to do when the cost of living keeps increasing? Work for an M.D.? Does that make a difference, O.D. vs M.D?


Delete.

----------


## Metronome

> I work part time at a private doctor's optical store. There are 2 other opticans working here, only myself and one other are certified. I have over 20 years experience.
> 
> I make $16.00 an hour plus a monthly bonus. The bonus varies from about $125. to $500.00. There have been a few months when it was higher, but they are rare.
> 
> She doesn't pay the certified opticians more. We are all experienced opticians. 
> 
> She pays her full time opticians 2 weeks vacations, holiday, and 5 days sick pay. No medical insurance, and she does a 401K match. I get 5 vacation days and the 401. I have insurance through my husband, so I don't worry about that.


Delete.

----------


## Metronome

> That is one reason why I am getting out of the dispensing business in the next couple of years.
> 
> I could war that hard in another industry and make much more. Better yet, I want to get my Phd and teach, work a lot less and get paid a hell of a lot more.


 Delete.

----------


## Metronome

> Damn: 
> 
> 
> I went independent and I still have to work 80 to 100 hours a week. Wish I knew what Mr. West was doing right.
> Chip


Delete.

----------


## Metronome

> If an optician wants to make more money, there are only 2 choices:
> 
> 1) Start your own business -- This is a double-edged sword. You take away the ceiling that limits how much you can make, but you also take away the floor that stops your income from going into the negative.
> 
> 2) Profit Share -- Convince your boss to give you part ownership of your company. Then expand into new markets and watch your net worth skyrocket.


Delete.

----------


## Metronome

> I sound like a broken record but I will say it again, OD's Or MD's don't pay. They like lining there own pockets at the expense of all there workers they hire or fire. You said it youself " both have BRAND NEW LEXUSES " that should give you a clue where they want to spend there money. If they had half a brain they would understand that if you paid a decent wage, you could hire compentent help who would more than compliment there practice. But sadly they don't see the glass half full they see the glass half empty! I don't know what course they took in Optometry School but it must have been " How to be cheap with help while you live like a KING " or something akin to that. It's just unbelivable how OD's and MD's think. ME first and the to H_ll with the wrest of you. Sorry for the rant, but I have been burned by too many of these egotistical blow hards who have not the foggest idea on how to run a business and when you come and show them, three years later your called greedy for asking for $1.00 increase in you pay and told your not needed and let go! Just my 2 cents!:shiner:


Delete.

----------


## Metronome

> i WOULD LEAVE THEM!!! They are just plain STUPID!!!
> 
> gREED DOES A LOT OF BAD THINGS TO A PERSON!!
> 
> Only when they realize that their business is going down hill will they realize what you did for them.


Delete.

----------


## Metronome

> While I agree in part to your comments about MD's and OD's not wanting to pay for the level of skills that most Opticians bring to the table. I don't think that it is fair to make such wide strokes that makes it out like almost all OD's and MD's are looking to screw the Opticians over. Many don't appreciate just how much it takes to be a good Optician today. Nor do they appreciate just how much profit those Opticians bring to the bottom line, not to mention that they are directly responsible for making sure those patients have a positive feeling about coming to the practice. BUT, there are a lot of OD's and MD's that do pay well, and don't want to see employees coming and going, it is a major pain to bring in new people. I have worked for some that were bad, just plain greedy bad. I have also worked for some that really care about the patients, and care about the employees, and pay a very fair wage. 
> 
> If any Optician is not happy with the pay they make, quit, find another job that pays what they want. If they can't find the pay they want then get the skills to do another job in another field that will pay well. I know of a number of people that have changed jobs late in life, and they are very glad they did. I know of one man that at the age of 54 went back to college and got his CPA degree..and he is making more money now than he had ever dreamed of. An Optician friend of mine, who also had his own private Optical store for some 16 years, just closed it down. He moved to Florida and now designs and builds boats of some kind. 
> 
> It can be done, so if those of you are not happy with the pay, just stop complaining about how greedy everyone is. The world is full of greedy people, get use to it. If you don't like your life or your job, think it is all so unfair, well too bad, do some thing about it. Make a change in your life that will make you happy.


Delete.

----------


## Metronome

> Gloria63
> I am Licensed in Ohio and have been doing this for 20 years but only make 11.25 in a private OD office


This is getting redundant! As I have said many times OD's and MD's don't pay, the above is living proof! If there is an OD or MD that visits this board and will refute what I have said I would be more than happy to have a conversation with them. drk need not apply I know you do the right thing and pay your people a decent wage!:hammer: [/quote]
Delete..

----------


## Metronome

> If you are willing to work for a sub-standard wage, then that is all (you think)you are worth. If it wasn't a high enough wage, you would have moved on. If (and I don't totaly agree) ODs and MDs don't pay enough, where do they find all these folks that are willing to work for them ?


Delete.

----------


## Metronome

> Chip;
> J.Paul Getty once said something I have never forgotten."Most people are too busy working to get rich". He also said " If you can count your money, you are not wealthy". We are made to believe that we have to be open 24/7 to get it all. I never wanted it all, just enough. I have never seen anybody as competition, I don't compete, I just do business my way. I have always tried to appeal to the customer and give them my best. This leads to a lot of word of mouth business, 8 out of 10. It also leads to customer loyalty, not much left these days. Also I think it is a mistake to do in house edging, quit it in 1976. If you can sell 1 or 2 more pairs of glasses just by taking the time you will net much more than if you spend the same time "edging". I have been blessed with much more then I ever needed. I have found that people will come to you when you are there. I honestly do as much in 3.5 days as I did in 5 days.Only been in this shop 7 years. Opened it to have something to do. Been in it over 45 years and still LOVE IT!
> Bill West: TBDOA - IWFMO - NPOBSH
> LDO,VA - LDO,NC - Former ABO - NCLE 
> Past President North Carolina Opticians Assoc. 83/84
> QUOTE=chip anderson]Damn: 
> 
> 
> I went independent and I still have to work 80 to 100 hours a week. Wish I knew what Mr. West was doing right.
> Chip


[/quote]
Delete.

----------


## Metronome

> It is not just the private practice ODs and MDs who play that game. In reality keeping constant turnover of personnel is not good for a practice. Constantly training newbies is not a good thing....more mistakes occur resulting in more redos, more redos mean more delays leading to unhappy customers/patients. Training new personnel also may lead to billing hassles as well slowing down the process and having more redos/rebills due to errors
> 
> Chain stores are also guilty of this They want new people to learn how to do their job the company way. They offer an earn as you learn program inccreasing pay as you learn new lab skills. After the 3 step process you are maxxed out This is not hearsay I experienced it with LENSSHAFTERS
> Tuition remission was the straw that broke the camels back for them. They offered a tuition remission program for those ing an optical AAS program 25%if you got a C 50% if you got a B and 75% if you got an A in ophthalmic courses. Three days after I submitted 18 credits of A grade course work I was canned
> 
> Ed


Delete.

----------


## Metronome

> I don't really think license has anything to do with it. Depends on what an optician is worth and how "Optician" is defined. I would say one is worth about $500.00 a week and if the store is making a profit 10% of gross.
> 
> Some worth a lot more and some not worth near that much.
> 
> Chip


Delete.

----------


## Metronome

> I'm reading through these posts on wage and education and wondering - what keeps folks in the optical industry - besides the sky high wages and fab perks.....(HA-HA)...
> I worked for 27 years in the optical industry for an (no names) optical 'chain'. From the lab, to business office, to retail dispenser, to store manager. Along the way I became ABO certified (non company sponsered and not state required), and completed a 4-yr. degree in General Studies with Business as the major. Long story short, I burned out in the field and last May quit my job. Now, the company I used to work for has hired me as a consultant to teach folks in the company optics. And folish me (I really do love optics - and more than that the patients I can help) I took the position for not enough money! Aren't all consultants supposed to get moochos buckaroonoos? But I digress. What keeps you from burning out? Did I miss the mark by not finding a good private doc to work with?


Delete.

----------


## Metronome

> Wow.


Delete.

----------


## THE MEB

Andro, it appears that you have lost everyone on this thread, please count the number of listings you have in a row on it, lol

----------


## Alvaro Cordova

I make 27 an hour with benefits. NJ Licensed. This is about average, but for the area I work in, it's good.

----------


## Alvaro Cordova

Well, it has to do with the area too. Keep in mind that most of NJ is a suburb of NYC :)

----------


## Alvaro Cordova

I do have to disagree with you a little bit. Doctors (ODs and OMDs)will pony up if you can show that you can generate more cash than if you weren't there. Occasionally you will meet people who are lost in the '70s.  Some of the old-timers are harder to convince. Everyone wants to make money doing what they love and ODs and OMDs are no exception. A good optician will increase revenues, decrease costs, manage inventory, keep patients happy, decrease chair time of already seen patients.  NJ is stricter than ANSI too. So qualified people are a necessity.

----------


## Happylady

> I'm assuming you call yourself "Happylady" for reasons other than making $XX per hour.  I don't make much more than you do, and I am not happy about that.


That is a very old post. I do make more then that now.

----------


## Miss Nancy

Makes you think.

----------


## Looking@you

I just about cried reading old posts here!  But... I took a pay cut and ran away from a big scary chain.  I feel like I really help people and work for a great couple of Docs.  Of course, I'd like more money (I'm making the average for 2004) but I do consider my working enviroment too.  Maybe after I get over that chain, I'll be more inclined to fuss for $$$$ LOL

----------


## Fezz

Welcome to Optiboard Looking-at-You!

There are a few fellow Pennsylvanian Optical folks on here! It is great to see another!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## 350gt

I started at a company for 7.25 an hour with 2 weeks vacation and health benefits. Now (8years later) am working for a different company for 22.00/hr with no benifits or vacation however make more than that due to comission

----------


## lilmrsme

350gt, Nice wages, I'm in Northern TX ....no benefits, no spiffs or commision, do get 2 weeks vacation, been here 4 yrs, and have CPOA....hhhmmm maybe I need to consider moving.....

----------


## 350gt

> 350gt, Nice wages, I'm in Northern TX ....no benefits, no spiffs or commision, do get 2 weeks vacation, been here 4 yrs, and have CPOA....hhhmmm maybe I need to consider moving.....


Well I kinda fell into the job I am at acctually. Got to talking with a friend of mine who owned a store and was complaining about two individuals who weren't "cutting it to his expectations" then we got to discussing it a little more and the deal was if I can do as much work as the two of them combined then he would pay me what the two of them combined were making. Few months later he let the other two go. I mean I kinda feel bad about it but at the same time gotta look out for number one

----------


## cleyes

Reading these posts gave me the righteous anger and boost I needed.  I want to thank you ALL for making me fight for a $5 /hr increase to $27 /hr. It was long overdue, from someone whose mantra is "we're not giving raises".I reminded him that was his stock answer for the past 15 yrs.  I wrote it all in a 2 page letter, reminding him of my value to the practice by enumerating all I do, which in turn spares him from same, freeing him to do 15-20 cat. sx / wk.  Reminded him if he did not have the staff, he wouldn't have the practice.  Put in a plug for underpaid techs & front office staff.  Ended by reminding  him of increased cost of living, so if not out of appreciation for my extraordinary talents, then at least  to keep my roof over my underfed head. He actually told me I was appreciated & raise approved.   Might bronze that letter!

----------


## uncut

@cleyes...well done and congrats!

----------

